# Off Brand: Nikon Announces the AF-P NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6E ED VR



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 11, 2017)

```
<p><strong>MELVILLE, NY (July 11, 2017 at 12:01 A.M. EDT) –</strong> Today, Nikon announced the new AF-P NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6E ED VR, modernizing this popular zoom lens with a myriad of the latest Nikon technologies. The new lens features enhanced Vibration Reduction (VR) image stabilization capability and integrates a stepping motor for fast and quiet AF performance, making it Nikon’s first full-frame AF-P lens. This new NIKKOR lens is a versatile, compact telephoto option for intermediate FX and DX-format photographers looking to capture sports, wildlife, candids, travel and other subjects at long distances, all with stunning clarity.</p>
<p>“This latest lens reaffirms Nikon’s commitment to giving FX-format shooters of all levels the unparalleled quality of NIKKOR glass, with the benefits of our latest optical technologies,” said Kosuke Kawaura, Director of Marketing and Planning, Nikon Inc.</p>
<p><strong>Updated with the Latest NIKKOR Lens Technologies</strong>

Whether capturing a baseball game from the bleachers or the sights of a scenic vacation, the new AF-P NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6E ED VR is a versatile lens that helps users capture sharp images and video, even in challenging light. The new AF-P NIKKOR 70-300mm is lighter than its predecessor, despite packing new technologies that help those shooting photos and video achieve stellar results. Enhancements to the lens include:</p>

<ul>
<li><strong>Improved Vibration Reduction (VR) System:</strong> The new AF-P NIKKOR 70-300mm lens provides users with up to 4.5 stops* of VR stabilization, to help create sharp photos and smooth video, even in low light or while handheld. Users can choose from either Normal or Sport VR Modes for added stability when shooting from a non-stationary location.</li>
<li><strong>Lightweight with Stepping Motor Technology:</strong> This AF-P lens uses a stepping motor for fast and quiet autofocus, which reduces the sound of lens operation while recording HD or 4K UHD video. This new technology also contributes to the lens’ reduced weight, making it easy to carry on all-day excursions.</li>
<li><strong>Electronic Diaphragm:</strong> This lens takes advantage of the fast burst speed of Nikon DSLR cameras, as the Electronic Diaphragm not only provides smooth exposure transitions during video capture, but also helps maintain consistent exposure during high-speed shooting, such as when photographing sports.</li>
<li><strong>Get Close:</strong> The AF-P NIKKOR 70-300mm lens features a minimum focus distance of only 3.94 ft. (1.2 meters) and a reproduction ratio of 0.25x, letting users get even closer to capture the most extravagant details, even at 300mm.</li>
<li><strong>Lens Construction:</strong> The lens features dust and drip resistance, along with a metal lens mount for durability. It features a 9-blade diaphragm for a natural, circular bokeh. The lens also features an ED element to significantly reduce instances of chromatic aberration.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Price and Availability</strong>

The Nikon AF-P NIKKOR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6E ED VR lens will have a suggested retail price (SRP) of $699.95<span class="green">**</span>, and availability will be announced at a later date. For more information on this new NIKKOR lens as well as the latest Nikon products, please visit www.nikonusa.com.</p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
<div style="font-size:0px;height:0px;line-height:0px;margin:0;padding:0;clear:both"></div>
```


----------

